# Fiber optic install



## simonbr (Apr 12, 2011)

I am about to embark on my first fiber optic install and would like some input and help.

I have a few buildings that i want to run fiber between, lets say 5 to keep it simple. We are going to run a mmf between the buildings and have a termination box in each building. For now we are looking at either using 62.5/125 12p or 50/125 12p depending on the distance. A couple of the buildings are just about 550 meters apart and the rest are less.

I will give you a ruff idea of the distances between the buildings.

From 1 to 2 - 540 meters
From 2 to 3 - 170 meters
From 3 to 4 - 135 meters
From 4 to 5 - 35 meters

My question; building 3 and 4 will not require any networkign equipment yat this time, so is it possible to just use a mmf patch cable to jumper in the termination box for building 3 and building 4? Is there any loss of signal or any problems that can come from this?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Normally you don't plan networking in series like you propose.

In other words all buildings should terminate in one building: the central office.

If you think about it you will see why. Imagine putting a switch in each location. By the time you have reached building 1 you have 4 switches between the 35meter end point and building 1. Can you imagine the network contention/congestion?

With home runs you have one switch dedicated per building that terminates on one port in the backbone switch at the central office.

Yes you can use mmf patches to link the two buildings together.

Normally you run a minimum of a bundled 6 pair of fiber. You never run just one cable.


----------



## simonbr (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Wand3r3r.

First off i was using the building analogy because i though it would be easyer to explain but i think I made things more confusing. Its actually a mine shaft with 8 levels bellow the ground. Also i did a typo its a 12-F cable, 12 fibers so 6 pairs.

what would my best option be to eventually have access to each level? Wouldnt interconecting the sfp's cause cascading for the switchs?


----------

